# Hmmmmm!



## BrianHay (Jun 17, 2007)

:laughing: Well its only been up for a day. And really I'm not expecting much traffic on it. Look how many thousands of great post there are in here to reply to and how many hundreds of people pass through a day without replying to one. Mostly I added that for the 'projects' thread I started today. I haven't seen anyone do that yet (although I'm sure someone has). I will post pictures and stories about the projects we do and give the customer a chance to add to it if they want to. Kinda like an online interactive history book for the company. I know its not much now but you gotta start somewhere right. Many great things have started from humble beginnings.


----------

